# Sargent Reds and Drum 8-31-14



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Woke up this morning to pouring rain that stuck around most of the day, so we didn't hit the beach till around 3pm. As I was heading down the beach I noticed a spot that had a bunch of shell washed , so we stopped to give it a try. While we were getting the surf rods ready my wife's friend grabbed one of my small rods and some dead shrimp to try and catch some bait. On the first cast she hooked up to a big drum that took her 20 minutes to land on 15# mono. As soon as we got the big rods out we were catching reds non stop till dark, and my wife's friend and her son landed 3 more big drum and some nice whiting with the bait rods on dead shrimp. Despite the late start we got, we still had a great day.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more pics


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

still more


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Last ones


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Awesome, awesome, awesome. Would have loved to been there in all that action.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks like a fun day in the Surf...Congrats!


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

**** you guys are killing them...I cant wait to use what you taught me in a week or two when I get back out there. I hope I can remember it all and put it all together.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow! Great day of fishing and again some top drawer pictures.

Johnny, is see that your kayak was in your truck. Did you run any lines out for shark?

What is in this reds mouth?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Dick Hanks said:


> Wow! Great day of fishing and again some top drawer pictures.
> 
> Johnny, is see that your kayak was in your truck. Did you run any lines out for shark?
> 
> What is in this reds mouth?


I didn't get to yak out any big rods for shark, the rough surf and seaweed made it impossible. The only thing in the reds mouth is her tongue and my hook.lol


----------



## jeepdog (Feb 24, 2013)

Is the seaweed thining out?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

jeepdog said:


> Is the seaweed thining out?


The new weed is, but that storm surge pulled all the old weed off the beach and its all in the water.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I really enjoyed your reports and photo's. The spinning reels and rods look like they are 12 footer's and not sure what reels you are using. What brands reels and rod? And are the rods two pieces? 
I have a 10' from FTU and have a Daiwa Sealine SHA 50 on it and looking for a couple of Spinning reels outfits.
Thanking you in advance.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Is it just the really big ones that can talk?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

troutless said:


> I really enjoyed your reports and photo's. The spinning reels and rods look like they are 12 footer's and not sure what reels you are using. What brands reels and rod? And are the rods two pieces?
> I have a 10' from FTU and have a Daiwa Sealine SHA 50 on it and looking for a couple of Spinning reels outfits.
> Thanking you in advance.


The spinning reels are Penn Battle and Conflict in 6000 size on 12' Penn Prevail rods. So far they are holding up pretty good.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Please be careful down there. One of our pups was bitten by a rattle snake while we were on the beach today and there was nothing the vet could do to save her. Keep your eyes open at all times, I don't want this to happen to anyone else.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

That is really sad news. Sorry about the loss of your pup.


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## chris3403 (Dec 28, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your dog.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

First let me say that I'm sorry for your loss, they become family. Also thank you for your reply.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

John,

So very sorry for your loss!

Tom


----------



## Buckrut (May 4, 2014)

John,

I am sorry to hear that it was a rattlesnake. That is terrible news and I know it can be hard to lose a dog. That is an unfortunate ending to what was a great weekend for you guys.

Kyle


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

always sad. sad2sm

question on the report. what kind of leaders are those youre using if you dont mind my asking. I have to make up a few this week and want to try a few designs over the ones i usually build.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice fish, thought i saw that truck out there this weekend... 

Sorry to hear about the pup. I am always worried about that with my dog. Nearly stepped on one earlier this year down at PINS.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Greatwhite said:


> always sad. sad2sm
> 
> question on the report. what kind of leaders are those youre using if you dont mind my asking. I have to make up a few this week and want to try a few designs over the ones i usually build.


The leaders I make are very simple, just a 3-way swivel, coast lock snap, barrel swivel, hook, and leader material of your choice. This time of the year I use 120# coated cable, but in the winter I just use 50# to 80# mono. Some I made up I used 400# mono for the 2' upper and lower sections and the 120# cable for the hook. They can be shorter or longer , but the main thing is that the sinker is on bottom and make sure your hook section is shorter than your top or bottom section. I've been doing them this way for years and they cast great and very few tangles.


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

Appreciate the info. I've used three way rigs a lot when I started but switched away from them when the sharks kept tail whipping or biting off my red leaders.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Greatwhite said:


> Appreciate the info. I've used three way rigs a lot when I started but switched away from them when the sharks kept tail whipping or biting off my red leaders.


I do get tail whipped a lot, but its to hard to cast a leader over about 6' long so I just deal with it. When I'm just after sharks I use 20'to 40' leaders and just yak them out, and I've even been cut off like that to.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Dang good report and pictures!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

That was a great day of catching!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the diagram, I used to make some similar. Think I'll make a few up.


----------



## jayboy (Sep 3, 2013)

Sorry about your pup.

How far out this time of year do you have to cast to catch reds? Can you catch them in the wade gut or do you have to make it over the first sand bar?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

jayboy said:


> Sorry about your pup.
> 
> How far out this time of year do you have to cast to catch reds? Can you catch them in the wade gut or do you have to make it over the first sand bar?


I was catching them in the wade gut and the gut between the first and second bar. The tide was super high and the current was to strong to wade out farther to cast.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Will a 2 wheel drive truck work in Sargent or do you need a 4x4? Thanks.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

tennisplayer2 said:


> Will a 2 wheel drive truck work in Sargent or do you need a 4x4? Thanks.


4X4 is a must down there.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sharkchum, thanks and also thanks for your kindness of helping others. I hope to see you in Sargent, when I get access to a 4 x 4.


----------

